
UK gov says new Home Sec will have powers to ban end-to-end encryption - s_dev
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/07/14/gov_says_new_home_sec_iwilli_have_powers_to_ban_endtoend_encryption
======
tehwebguy
> Earl Howe responded: “I was certainly not implying that the Government
> wished to ban end-to-end encryption; in fact, we do not seek to ban any kind
> of encryption. However, there will be circumstances where it is reasonably
> practicable for a company to build in a facility to de-encrypt the contents
> of communication.”

This guy graduated from Oxford

------
slackstation
It's always amazed me how much England is a polic state with information and
the internet while being firmly in West as far as democracy and in the line of
history that that extends back to the Greeks.

Seriously, banning End-to-End Encryption? That's just a barrier to businesses
operating in your borders and entrepreneurs starting up in your garages (or
sheds rather).

~~~
gumby
> It's always amazed me how much England is a polic state with information and
> the internet while being firmly in West as far as democracy and in the line
> of history that that extends back to the Greeks.

The Athenians had a violent state periodically ruled by dictators (tyrants).
Sparta was a _weird_ totalitarian state. Both were tribalist most similar to
the Wahhabis. The common culture they brought with them when they invaded
Greece would be familiar in lots of countries (e.g. the women were in purdah).

And England has been a prime factory for totalitarianism for centuries:
consider Bentham's Panopticon and what country Orwell lived in. And they are
the inventors of the modern concentration camp...

------
calgoo
We will see the same shit everywhere, "Of course you can have encryption, as
long as its the official version from the government. Only terrorists use the
illegal versions of encryption", and if your caught using it, you go to jail
for life.

How long until this is implemented? 5 years? 10 years?

------
philip142au
Its unlikely that this would stop any terrorism, banning something such as
drugs doesn't make the drugs go away.

Banning a form of communication doesn't prevent people from communicating.
People can still communicate by unusual methods, and knowing that their
communications can be "over-heard" they can make stronger attempts to keep the
symbols by which they communicate secret.

